# New Forecast Source!



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

I think from now on, I'm going to call this guy for my weather info...

Arctic Cold heading for Alberta


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahaha - that gave me a great laugh this morn!


----------

